# Feedback on Record 11/ Mavic Cosmic SLR combo



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

I would like to put on the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR on my new C-50 which will have Record 11s groupset.
I am told by the bike shop where I am buying the frame that there is an issue with the chain rubing on the frame with this combination C-50/Record 11s/Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR. Anyone using this combo? Are you having any issue?


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

hmmm I thought it was more of a cassette rubbing on spokes issue.....


----------

